# White bass at Colorado Bend state park



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got back from the state park. It looks like there will be enough water for them this spring.

Anyone else on this site fish there?

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*White Bass*

I haven't been to the park. Is it wade-able or do you neeed a boat? Either way, I'm good. Just curious. Maybe we can get together and fish it. Also Reimer's Ranch on the Pedernales can be great if there is water. I'll probably check out the water in the Pedernales above Hwy 71 bridge on New Year's day.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

It is a great wade fishing area. Feel free to pm me anytime you want to get together and fish. I live 20 miles away from the state park so it is an easy trip for me.

Those other locations you mentioned sound interesting. Let me know how the fishing is. I may have to take a trip to fish them.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Are you talking about Bend, Texas near Lampassas?


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------

